# Shutter release error - D5100



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

If it only happen when you use tripod, maybe you tightened it too much and the pressure is messing it up since it seems that thing is on the bottom of the camera.

Kinda like when you place a really heavy book on a photo scanner, it really messes up that light bar thing that moves across the glass.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah...maybe...


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It sounds a little off but I would keep researching for now, plus if you got to an authorized dealer they should be able to give you a quote first and if its something really simple they may just do it gratis, people are always willing to help youngster eager to learn, now I sound really old!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I think I will take it to a camera shop later. Nearest legit one is like 3 hours away (no joke, I literally live in the middle of nowhere).

If it's just the tripod doing it, I will sell it. Heck, I am selling it right now. I got an awesome deal on it planning on selling it and now I hardly use it. Anybody want a manfrotto? TPT discount!


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Da Plant Man said:


> I think I will take it to a camera shop later. Nearest legit one is like 3 hours away (no joke, I literally live in the middle of nowhere).
> 
> If it's just the tripod doing it, I will sell it. Heck, I am selling it right now. I got an awesome deal on it planning on selling it and now I hardly use it. Anybody want a manfrotto? TPT discount!


I'll give you $20! :hihi: You can quadruple your investment! lol!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

What model???


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

My brother at this thrift store said: Hey look at that, theres a tripod! I was like...thats no tripod...THATS A MANFROTTO! 

Its a 055CLB, little old, but a tripod is a tripod, not like there is too much new technology. 

It looks like its selling for around $170 on amazon w/out head (It has a head, but I have no clue what model. I have pics if genuinely interested) 

For TPT members, i'll sell it for $200 OBO 


Now. I don't want this to turn into a FS thread, so PM me if interested (I might trade for some lens  ) . So back on subject :bounce: 


So seriously, is it just me having the camera on too much?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Not sure...my camera spends a lot of time on the tripod and the base plate stays on the camera all the time and I have it cranked pretty tight. I've never had an issue. But there's gotta be something to it if it only happens on the tripod. Have you tried it with the camera sitting on a flat surface like a table? Just to see if pressure on the bottom causes it? Do you keep the plate one the camera when not using the tripod? If not, maybe put the plate on and try shooting off the tripod and see what happens. But really, I have no clue.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

It happens sometimes when I don't have it on the tripod. But mostly on a tripod. 

I just did a hard-reset hopefully that will help.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Just talked to Nikon, I am going to send it in to them. They are saying its going to run from $90-$200 depending on what the issue is. Thats really lame since MY WARRANTY RAN OUT 7 DAYS AGO. DANGIT. 

Grr, that makes me even more mad. 

-Caton


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hmmm thats weird, I have the same camera also but I have no issue with shutter error. When did you buy the camera?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

BHphotovideo, factory refurbished. I ordered it on Feb. 8th


----------

